# State of Theology infographic



## arapahoepark (Oct 28, 2014)

I came across this infographic showing the state of Theology in America done by Lifeway: http://ligonier-static-media.s3.amazonaws.com/uploads/thestateoftheology/TheStateOfTheology-Infographic.jpg


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Oct 28, 2014)

The lack of understanding of Christology is sad to read about in this document. I know I have repeated it often, but the topic warrants yet another...

Our Lord was fully God and fully man in an indissoluble union whereby the second person of the Trinity assumed a human nature that cannot be separated, divided, mixed, or confused.

One can best understand this _hypostatic union_ (together united in one subsistence and in one single person) by examining what it is not, thus from the process of elimination determine what it must be.

The hypostatic union is not:

1. a denial that Christ was truly God (*Ebionites, Elkasites, Arians*);
2. a dissimilar or different substance (_anomoios_) with the Father (*semi-Arianism*);
3. a denial that Christ had a genuine human soul (*Apollinarians*);
4. a denial of a distinct person in the Trinity (*Dynamic Monarchianism*);
5. God acting merely in the forms of the Son and Spirit (*Modalistic Monarchianism/Sabellianism/United Pentecostal Church*);
6. a mixture or change when the two natures were united (*Eutychianism/Monophysitism*);
7. two distinct persons (*Nestorianism*);
8. a denial of the true humanity of Christ (*docetism*);
9. a view that God the Son laid aside all or some of His divine attributes (*kenoticism*);
10. a view that there was a communication of the attributes between the divine and human natures (*Lutheranism, with respect to the Lord's Supper*); and
11. a view that Jesus existed independently as a human before God entered His body (*Adoptionism*).

The Chalcedonian Definition is one of the few statements that all of orthodox Christendom recognizes as the most faithful summary of the teachings of the Scriptures on the matter of the Incarnate Christ. The Chalcedonian Definition was the answer to the many heterodoxies identified above during the third century.


----------



## Jack K (Oct 28, 2014)

That's a helpful link.

I very much agree about the lack of understanding Christology. I find I have to teach it every time I'm asked to speak to a new set of kids (usually a bunch of churched kids at a week of Christian camp, or something similar). Even older kids who've been in church all their lives usually have never been taught this. By the way, those kids tend to be very interested. They have foggy ideas about who God and Jesus are, and nagging questions they've been afraid to ask.

The attitudes about church and pastoral authority are revealing, as well. I've certainly sensed people thinking that way, but can't remember seeing actual research on it before.


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (Oct 28, 2014)

You can get the entire "survey" from which this is extracted at Ligonier.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 28, 2014)

Great infographic. At the very least it shows that there is still a lingering sense among many of the need for a Savior.


----------



## Reformed Baptist (Nov 12, 2014)

I am trying to use this for discussion in our men's group. It's a great challenge to all to ensure we not only strong in these points ourselves, but to those of us who are heads of families, are teaching our houses. I think the finger will be pointed to churches to step and help. I am looking in the mirror.


----------

